# Women's



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Open CBs to 2nd series: 2, 5, 7, 9, 16, 17, 21, 22, 27-29, 32,34-35, 37, 38, 44, 45, 50, 52-57, 60-61, 64


----------



## rufsea (Jan 4, 2003)

Did the Q finish today? Thanks.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Q is running the last series tomorrow. Sorry don't have numbers.


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Open call backs to last series 13 dogs
22-28-29-32-37-44-45-50-54-55-56-60-64

Amateur call backs to second series 28 dogs
2-3-9-11-12-14-15-20-26-28-30-32-34-35-39-41-42-43-44-45-46-47-50-53-61-62-64-65
Start with dog 34 at Butch Chambers property 3178 Jamaica Point Rd. 

Derby will be at Freitag property, located on Jamaica Point Rd. continue past Amateur on Jamaica Pt. Rd to Derby

Sorry I only know 2 Qual placements Sandi McCourt won with #20 Nemo and Mary Alice DeFrancesco got 2nd with #4 Diva


----------



## Dpage (May 11, 2010)

Qual placements

1 Nemo/Sandi McCourt
2 Diva/Mary Alice Defrancesco
3 Gus/Gabrielle Buck
4 Bodi/Lorraine McPartland

RJ Wager/Lisa Kane
JAMS
Lea/Ron West, 
Splash/Renee Hager, 
Beacon/Warren Price, 
Sky/Mark Mosher, 
Simba/Ron West

Congratulations to all!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge congratulations to Lorraine and Bodi! Way to go!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Congrats to Sandy and Nemo!! Go Windy pups!!!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

A HUGH shout out to "Gabby" Buck and "Gus" on their Qualifying 3rd Wahooooooo!!!

john


----------



## Fooey (May 9, 2013)

*Derby*

Any CB info for Derby?


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

A HUGH CONGRATULATIONS TO "SWIFTRIVERS NO PROBLEMS" FOR WINNING THE OPEN!!! Kenny is a 3 year old owned by Bucke Shope and Handled by Ed Forrey. Thanks so much for the good news, we are so proud of what you have accomplished with our pup.

Sorry I don't have other placements, recieved the news via phone, I was so excited I forgot to ask.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Barb/x2crr said:


> A HUGH CONGRATULATIONS TO "SWIFTRIVERS NO PROBLEMS" FOR WINNING THE OPEN!!! Kenny is a 3 year old owned by Bucke Shope and Handled by Ed Forrey. Thanks so much for the good news, we are so proud of what you have accomplished with our pup.
> 
> Sorry I don't have other placements, recieved the news via phone, I was so excited I forgot to ask.


Ditto with a huge congratulations to Buck, Tara and Kenny on winning the Open

Freya and Tula Mae


----------



## Gov (Nov 7, 2005)

Open: 1st Kenny - Forry, 2nd Louis - Driggers, 3rd Piper - Forry, 4th Krumz - Forry. Craig also won the AM with Krumz. Way to go everyone!


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Open Placements
1 Kenny/Ed Forry
2 Louie/Don Driggers
3 Piper/Ed Forrey
4 Krumz/Ed Forry
RJ Lois Gebrian
Jams 22-29-32-50-56

Amateur Placements
1 Krumz/Stonesifer
2 Bunny/Hayden
3 Curry/Morejon
4 Sally/Hayden
RJ Punch/Driggers
Jams 2-9-11-53-61-64

Derby Placements
1 Kate/patti Roberts
2 Prophet/Patti Roberts
3 Chance/Patti Roberts
4 Butter/Mindy Bohn
RJ Ben/Rick Millheim
Jams 3-7-9-10-11-17


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Charlie & Denise DeMatteo, Castlebays Maxximum Genes “Kate”, & H/Charlie DeMatteo for finishing the Open stake earning a JAM at the Women’s Field Trial Club on 10/27/13. What A Team Kate & Charlie!

Big Congrats to my friend Roy Morejon & Curry for placing 3rd in the AM. This is Roy and Curry’s first All-Age placement together and I’m sure more to come. Great job! See y’all in TX soon.

Congratulations to all the competitors!


----------

